# The Merrimont Trace Theater



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seating 
* Front row: 3 fusion Lagoon 1011
* Second Row: 4 Celebrity Seating rocker style seats

Speakers
* Center: Econowave 
* Front: Left/Right Econowave
* side Surroundsolk Audio OWM5
* Rear Left/Right :Klipsch RS-41 II Reference Series 
* Sub old Sony 12" will be replaced soon with diy dayton 15"

Hardware
HARDWARE
* RECEIVER: Onkyo TX-NR818 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver 
* AMP: Outlaw 7125
* BLU-RAY PLAYER: Samsung BD-F7500/ZA
* Media Player Dune HD Base 3D
* PROJECTOR: Panasonic PT-AE8000u
* SCREEN: 120" Wide (131.4" Diagnol) 2.35 AT Screen (Falcon Screens)
* USER INTERFACE: Cinemar's MainLobby / MLServer / DVDLobby
* LIGHTING CONTROL: Insteon via MainLobby (in the near future)

Sound Proofing
above the Theater is all hardwood floors so between each joist is 2 layers of 5/8 drywall and green glue 
ceiling and walls where two layers of 5/8 drywall and Green Glue so the ceiling ended up being a total of 4 layers of drywall and green and roxul safe and sound.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks very nice I really like the colors and the blue lighting goes great with it.


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

B- one said:


> Looks very nice I really like the colors and the blue lighting goes great with it.


I guess i have not posted enough yet because i can't see the pics i posted yet LOL!!!! 
but thanks will post more of the construction process


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

And the framing has begun

this will be the theater area









This will be the Bar Area 









here i still have a lot of framing to do, have to finish the game room and the bathroom<br />


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

made some more progress today got most of the framing done,










cut out part of the in the stair well to open up some, not exactly great for sound isolation but have to make some comprises for esthetics.











looking from the bar area to the bathroom and game room
the builder did not make finish the basement easy could not frame the back wall of the bathroom because i will have to move the shower drain and maybe the sink drain... so looking forward to cutting up the concrete.

the lumber pile is getting smaller and smaller 













the bar area tomorrow will be relocating the water supply lines that the builder roughed in for the wet bar.


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

got the bar framed today











Another view of the bar from the game room













framed around the steal beam in the game room












ran the drain pipe for the sink still need to move over the water pipes













still need to frame ceiling in the bathroom and around duct work













will be ordering the first load of drywall this week to start applying the two layers of drywall between at the joist in the theater area and the bar area
then electrical


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

got most the drywall between the joist done this weekend, was slow going at first... two layers of 5/8 drywall with Green Glue between each layer...

i always asked myself why do the guys with the bigger budgets pay to have drywall put up, i always thought to myself they good do some more cool things if they did it all them selfs ...NOW i know why some outsource certain parts of there builds!!











thinking i am going to box in the HVAC runs there is no way i can lower them enough and to put drywall up against the subfloor.... so thinking i will box them in with mdf... any ideas??











Took a little break to day dream... this would be if i did a 110' screen to me it looks a little small? 115" will be perfect i think.... front row of seats will be 9 or 10 feet from the screen..


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

the hvac main trunk is now framed in ..... yes i know some will say i could of framed it tad closer to the have trunk line but even with new homes not every thing is build perfectly level and straight so i framed where i knew it would not hit at point and i did not 1by wood because the width of the box is over 40inches .....























also framed the equipment closet to the right of the bar this is the best spot imo , very easy access to vent it outside the house and in spot that will take no space away from the theater area


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks nice... Very good color scheme.  Are you going to post more pice of the whole build?


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Looks nice... Very good color scheme.  Are you going to post more pice of the whole build?


Thank you  yes will post up the rest of the build in the coming days


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks good. One suggestion, in the front corners, you show it basically with the corners as hard wall like surfaces. As long as you're losing that ground anyway with the angle, fill it with insulation and cover with just cloth instead after you finish the square walls. That will give you some good bass control in the room.

Bryan


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

bpape said:


> Looks good. One suggestion, in the front corners, you show it basically with the corners as hard wall like surfaces. As long as you're losing that ground anyway with the angle, fill it with insulation and cover with just cloth instead after you finish the square walls. That will give you some good bass control in the room.
> 
> Bryan


i will post some more pics of the build process soon those corner cabinets on the stage do have base traps in them and also house the subwoofers


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

bpape said:


> Looks good. One suggestion, in the front corners, you show it basically with the corners as hard wall like surfaces. As long as you're losing that ground anyway with the angle, fill it with insulation and cover with just cloth instead after you finish the square walls. That will give you some good bass control in the room.
> 
> Bryan


here is better shot with the bass traps in place


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

two conduits have been run one is for the hdmi and cat6 from the projector to the equipment closet and the other is from the network patch panel to the equipment room fro running network cabling





















ping stuff going up .... used unfazed because my basement already has the silver stuff so no need for two vapor barriers












first layer of drywall going up


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

long day today ... me and my friend got the two layers and green glue on the ceiling in the theater area, also got the first layer of DW on the walls in theater area.

got the first layer of DW up in the bar area and also got some of the bulk head done.













































































And with this i have decided i will contracting out the mudding and taping and finishing of the drywall


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

spent another eight hours working today ...... my body is hurting all over but it is well worth it

still need to finish behind the bar and the bulk head













the theater are now has two layer of drywall on all walls and ceiling




















shot looking from bar area into theater and i was two tired to do the infamous tape on wall for where the screen will be 











from the bar area looking towards the game room .... left the lights off there because it is the tool storage room at the moment











all the speaker wire and also can see the conduit running into the equipment closet


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

drywall guy started tonight

got the all corner beed and tapeing .... he uses the wire mesh corner beed says it makes a stronger corner

bar area and theater area to the left










looking into the theater area

























looking into game room













bar area and equipment area













inside the game room


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The theatre looks great! :T


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Prof. said:


> The theatre looks great! :T


Thank You!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great looking room, very modern. Actually no, I'll call it futuristic. The blue accent lighting goes really well with the rest of the design and colour scheme. I'm getting a bit of a Tron vibe, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome!! :T


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> Great looking room, very modern. Actually no, I'll call it futuristic. The blue accent lighting goes really well with the rest of the design and colour scheme. I'm getting a bit of a Tron vibe, which is not a bad thing.





Horrorfan33 said:


> Awesome!! :T


Thanks 

i have not had time to post other pic but was playing around lighting up behind the screen so guest can get idea of what is going on behind the screen and to give a slight wow factor.

still need to do some tweaking with positioning of lights but liking the effect


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I like that a lot. Its a feature I hope to build into our theatre one day. I've seen it implemented quite nicely a few times (now including here in your room!) and I think its a really cool, techy, fun secret feature to have.


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> I like that a lot. Its a feature I hope to build into our theatre one day. I've seen it implemented quite nicely a few times (now including here in your room!) and I think its a really cool, techy, fun secret feature to have.


Thanks 

Still working on Tweaking it some was thinking of using LED strip lights around the top and edges behind the screen to see what kind of effect it would be. but will see


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. very impressive! Good work. :hail:

I am sure the sound and the video will be awesome! 

How long did it take to get to this stage? Just curious on the amount of effort.


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

tripplej said:


> Wow. very impressive! Good work. :hail:
> 
> I am sure the sound and the video will be awesome!
> 
> How long did it take to get to this stage? Just curious on the amount of effort.


Thank you 

the build started on 4/22/12 
things that need to be completed still are
granite top for back bar
for the bar/entertaining area behind the theater i still need to decide on bar cabinets and granite tops 
and finish the bathroom.

If all that was being built was just a dedicated Theater room all i would have left is the back bar behind the second row seats and it would be complete. If there is ever a such thing as Fully complete


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. You will have a great place not only for a home theater but also as an overall gather space for entertainment for the whole family. I am sure it will all turn out well and you guys will enjoy for years to come! Good job!


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have not posted any updates in while 

finished up the bar finally 

still need to decide on what do for a backsplash behind the thinking will be going with some sort of stone that will match the theme of the space.


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

somfy motorized shade in back of theater 

this was a fun project i have setup so it ties into the automation software so when a movie starts it dimes the lights ect.... and closes the blind


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Very nice. Some of that file from the floor inlay would really set off the bar.


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

bpape said:


> Very nice. Some of that file from the floor inlay would really set off the bar.



not a bad idea 



was also looking at this stone


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That could work. Was just thinking to bring a little 'pop' to the bar rather than all blacks and greys other than the lighting.


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

bpape said:


> That could work. Was just thinking to bring a little 'pop' to the bar rather than all blacks and greys other than the lighting.


No thinking your idea is better 

Using the same laminate floor material 
Will pop


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

i had some left over pieces of what was used on the floor 

kinda like it , i think with two glass shelves on either side of the TV for liquor bottles will look good


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great Rich! Every time I come into these construction threads it makes me want to re-do my theater room... :crying:


----------



## snickers1 (Jun 26, 2013)

mechman said:


> Looks great Rich! Every time I come into these construction threads it makes me want to re-do my theater room... :crying:



Is a home theater really ever complete?? LOL!!!!


----------

